# Wayne's Triple C's



## aktorsyl (8/5/18)

Not too sure about this one. Don't know if you've tried it before, @RichJB ? It's cakey and sortof caramelish but it sure doesn't layer well with my testing. Tried it at 2, 3 and 4 weeks. Feels like a bit of a confused mix. The bitter aftertaste actually has me puzzled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (8/5/18)

Not that great imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (8/5/18)

In theory and on paper, it's great. But I have to say that I wasn't blown away by it. I mixed it a while back and should maybe give it another try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Not too sure about this one. Don't know if you've tried it before, @RichJB ? It's cakey and sortof caramelish but it sure doesn't layer well with my testing. Tried it at 2, 3 and 4 weeks. Feels like a bit of a confused mix. The bitter aftertaste actually has me puzzled.



Same here - I was rather disappointed..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor (21/5/18)

Mind shareing the recipe lolz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (21/5/18)

Here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

